# Flowers of my garden and...my dog ...



## nathalie (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## likespaphs (Aug 12, 2013)

cute puppy!
and nice flowers


----------



## annab (Aug 12, 2013)

Nathalie in yours photos I see a lot of poesia.
I like so much your shot and your skill. 
anna.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2013)

How cute. What kind of piglet is that!? :evil:


----------



## nathalie (Aug 12, 2013)

Chihuahua, she is 2 months...en 700 g

Thank you Annab, it makes me happy.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 12, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 12, 2013)

Cute flowers, good puppy! Wait...


----------



## emydura (Aug 12, 2013)

Love the symmetry in the first flower in particular.


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 12, 2013)

emydura said:


> Love the symmetry in the first flower in particular.



Passiflora coerulea. I have a bit of a soft spot for them...


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2013)

Photos are all quite lovely, but especially the Passiflora. It glows!


----------



## abax (Aug 12, 2013)

I can't see flowers when there's an adorable puppy to see. What sweet
eyes.


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 13, 2013)

Cool flower pics, and, pay attention not to loose that small doggy!!!! Jean


----------



## Dido (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice flower, 
this dog is great you can train him for hunting bucks between your slippers....


----------



## Hera (Aug 13, 2013)

Beautiful photography. Thanks.


----------



## Trithor (Aug 17, 2013)

Ghosthunt64 said:


> Passiflora coerulea. I have a bit of a soft spot for them...



What makes you say that it is not one of the edulis varieties?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 18, 2013)

Lovely photos - the puppy needs to work on his symmetry :rollhappy:


----------



## atlantis (Aug 18, 2013)

Lovely photos *Nathalie*. I specially like the Chihuahua. Hard to find this breed in that colour here en Spain!!!


----------



## Ghosthunt64 (Aug 18, 2013)

Trithor said:


> What makes you say that it is not one of the edulis varieties?



I merely guessed because it was the flowers that were posted rather than the fruit, so I assumed it was being grown for the flowers and not the fruit, which coerulea is more often grown for. But to be specific...

Passiflora coerulea has a bit of a green tinge on the petals with filaments that are white toward the center and blue toward the edge. Passiflora edulis is completely white with filaments that are purple toward the center. P. coerulea also has red-violet stigmas and P. edulis has pure green ones.


----------



## nathalie (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank all

Atlantis, it's blue and I love this color too.

Ghosthunt, it have lot of fruits...


----------



## Ruth (Aug 19, 2013)

> Photos are all quite lovely, but especially the Passiflora. It glows!


Lovely! Have you named the puppy yet?


----------

